# Mehrere Enocean Sender mit Wago



## PumkinJack (13 Februar 2019)

Ich beschäftige mich erst seit kurzem mit der Automatisierung mithilfe von Wago und Enocean.
Daher bin ich jetzt schon beim zuweisen der ID "gescheitert".
Mithilfe des Bausteins WagoAppEnocean.FBEnocean_750_642 und FB.EnoceanSchowID kann ich über den Radio_Reciever und den bPort 1 eine ID erstellen und abfragen. Die Programme laufen auch das einzige Problem welches immer auftritt ist dass ich immer erst zwei mal klicken muss bevor die SPS erkennt welchen Sender ich gerade betätige.
Hoffe jemand hat die wahrscheinlich einfache Antwort parat.

Gruß 
PumkinJack


----------



## Mavorkit (15 Februar 2019)

Hi PumkinJack,

Der Baustein ShowId ist eigentlich nur zum Auslesen der ID des EnOcean Moduls. Die musst du dann kopieren und den Baustein zum auswerten der Signale fest zuweisen.  Sonst könntest du nicht fest definieren, welcher Sender Woche Funktion auslöst.

Hier gibt es aber auch einen schönen Anwendungshinweis der alles Recht gut beschreibt mit Beispielprogramm.

Gruß

Mavorkit

Gesendet von meinem SM-G389F mit Tapatalk


----------



## strgalt (8 März 2019)

der Funktionsblock ist defekt, wie leider sehr viele von WAGO.
In diesem besonderen Fall haben sie den Fehler aber behoben, was leider meist nicht der Fall ist.
Also neueste Version der Bibliothek von der Homepage ziehen und fertig...

strgalt


----------

